# pahoitella / katua



## Gavril

Luin juuri,

_pahoittelen, mutten kadu sitä, että_ ...

Onko tämä sanapelia, vai onko eroa _pahoitella _ja _katua_-verbien välillä?

K.


----------



## jonquiliser

Gavril said:


> Luin juuri,
> 
> _pahoittelen, mutten kadu sitä, että_ ...
> 
> Onko tämä sanapelia, vai onko eroa _pahoitella _ja _katua_-verbien välillä?
> 
> K.



Tietääkseni on: pahoittelen = I'm sorry, I apologise; kadun = I regret. Eli pahoittelen etten voi sinulle tarjota anteeksipyyntöä kuten haluaisit mutta en kadu mitä olen tehnyt.


----------



## Gavril

Jos lehti/TV-ohjlema on tehnyt virheen, sanottaisiinko, "Pahoittelemme virhettä" tai "Kadumme virhettä"?

Myös, sanoisiko "Pahoittelen sitä, etten ottanut työtarjoa" tai "Kadun sitä, etten ..."?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Jos lehti/TV-ohjlema on tehnyt virheen, sanottaisiinko, "Pahoittelemme virhettä" tai "Kadumme virhettä"?
> 
> Myös, sanoisiko "Pahoittelen sitä, etten ottanut vastaan työtarjousta" tai "Kadun sitä, etten ..."?


Molemmat ovat mahdollisia:

- "Pahoittelen sitä, etten ottanut vastaan työtarjousta" ≈ Olen pahoillani (I'm sorry), mutta sain toisen paremman tajouksen (= I decided right).
- "Kadun sitä, etten ottanut vastaan työtarjousta" ≈ Minua harmittaa (I regret), sillä en ole löytänyt mitään muuta työtä (= I decided wrong).


----------



## Gavril

Ilmaiseeko _pahoitella _jotakin puhujan mielentilasta, vai onko vain uteliauden merkki? Sanoisiko esmes pankin vartija vastaan tuleville, _Pahoittelen, pääsy kielletty_?

Sana tuo mieleeni englannin lauseen _(I'm) sorry_,  jolla voidaan tarkoittaa "Kadun", mutta joka usein on puhdas uteliauden ele.


----------



## Gavril

Päivää,

Huomasin juuri, että kirjoitin "uteliaus" viime viestissäni  kun tarkoitin "kohteliautta"! Pahoittelen virhettäni.  Voiko joku nyt vastata korjattuun kysymykseeni (alla)?



> Ilmaiseeko _pahoitella _jotakin puhujan mielentilasta, vai onko  vain kohteliauden merkki? Sanoisiko esmes pankin vartija vastaan  tuleville, _Pahoittelen, pääsy kielletty_?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Päivää,
> 
> Huomasin juuri, että kirjoitin "uteliaus" viime viestissäni  kun tarkoitin "kohteliaisuutta"! Pahoittelen virhettäni.  Voiko joku nyt vastata korjattuun kysymykseeni (alla)?


Pahoitteleminen on ensi sijassa kohteliaisuutta eikä välttämättä ilmaise, mitä pahoittelija todella ajattelee.


> Sanoisiko esmes pankin vartija vastaan tuleville, _Pahoittelen, pääsy  kielletty_?


Juuri näin pankin vartija voisi sanoa, joskin yleisempi sanamuoto olisi "_Olen pahoillani_, pääsy kielletty".


----------

